# Cleaning Natural Cedar Shingles



## pollardpainting (Jan 26, 2010)

I am beginning a small job before it gets frigid again. Powerwashing a deck as well as cleaning one side of natural cedar shingle home. The house is directly on the ocean and has not been treated. Just looking to clean to sell the house. I want to stay away from bleach. I have Krud Kutter house wash to try and if that doesnt work I was going to try Sherwin Williams deck cleaner. Any thoughts? Everything I here is stay away from bleach and High Pressure powerwashing. Thanks


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

pollardpainting said:


> I am beginning a small job before it gets frigid again. Powerwashing a deck as well as cleaning one side of natural cedar shingle home. The house is directly on the ocean and has not been treated. Just looking to clean to sell the house. I want to stay away from bleach. I have Krud Kutter house wash to try and if that doesnt work I was going to try Sherwin Williams deck cleaner. Any thoughts? Everything I here is stay away from bleach and High Pressure powerwashing. Thanks


 
Before it gets frigid again?


----------



## pollardpainting (Jan 26, 2010)

Its gonna be nice in CT until Thursday


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

For how many hours during the day? Still below freezing at night.


----------



## pollardpainting (Jan 26, 2010)

On the shore it will get to about 28 at nite for a low. They are saying 44F 2moro. Of course the HO knows its weather permitting. We arent treating the surface after cleaning.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

How much labor do you want to put into it? If you are looking to retain the natural color of the shingles, a sodium percarbonate based cleaner is the way to go. Understand that if there is a substantial amount of mold you may be treating this home 3+ times, especially in these temps. If the H.O is looking for a quicky clean, you can downstream a bleach solution equivalent to about 1% sodium hypochlorite. It will kill the mold more effectively and won't over bleach the shingles.


----------



## pollardpainting (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I do have a concern about using chemicals that might damage the trek decking under the shingles. I plan on diluting the area. Not sure if that would be a problem. I planned on scrubbing it anyway. He is looking for a quick cleaning to get rid of some of the black.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Run with the bleach cleaning then. Use the same solution (maybe stronger) on the deck and use a soft bristled truch wash brush to agitate the composite. Rinse with garden hose pressure. Without pictures i cannot tell you how long the house will take. Sometimes applying the cleaner and just rinsig from the ground will make the homeowner happy. Other times, with thicker mold, it needs to be washed up close and personal with 800 or so psi.


----------



## pollardpainting (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wanted to update. Thank you for all the assistance. I ended up using Krud Kutter House wash and added 1 cup on oxi clean. I picked it up and applied it through the powerwasher. Then used the pressure washer on about 800 to 1000 psi to wash after it sat for 15 min. I washed it twice. The HO was very satisfied as he did not want it to be brightened like new because it would clash with the rest of the house. If i were to make it look new I really dont think there is a way around using some bleach. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------

